# dried sheet moss



## Rich13 (May 23, 2007)

hey everyone 
i purchased some dried sheet moss today from home depot and i would like to know if it is possible to respawn. it says on the back to keeo it moist so that it can remain green but im still not sure . can anybody please help .


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

That's a question I've heard many sides to. Example, I've heard no, and I've heard yes. I have also gotten, yes but it takes a long time, or it will only come back in blotches. And lastly, that you need a living piece to "seed" it. So as you can see, there are a lot of opinions, and differnt successes, so I think it'd be best to search it, even if getting a bunch of answers.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

In my experience, sheet moss has never come back, so I've stopped using it.

For some reason sphagnum seems to work really well. If humidity is kept high enough and it gets enough light you will start to see little green wisps coming up after a month or so. Most of the time I get a fairly full carpet within four months. I am not sure if the moss that pops up is sphagnum or not, it doesn't look it to me, but it works none the less.


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

otis07 said:


> In my experience, sheet moss has never come back, so I've stopped using it.
> 
> For some reason sphagnum seems to work really well. If humidity is kept high enough and it gets enough light you will start to see little green wisps coming up after a month or so. Most of the time I get a fairly full carpet within four months. I am not sure if the moss that pops up is sphagnum or not, it doesn't look it to me, but it works none the less.


Me, too. Even the sheet moss I got from my wholesale nursery didn't come back to life with any regularity. Dicranum pillow moss seems to do better.

___
Jim


----------

